# ASKING FOR HELP IN DOING A TRANSPORT!!!



## brimmhere (Nov 22, 2005)

we took in this gray doe flemish in hopes of saving her from being butchered. gypsy wants to take in this sweet little girl but we are asking for help in finding a transport !! we are located in illinois but i can meet someone in indiana if need be! we are trying to go from illinois to new hampshire with mouse! gypsy and i thought with the holidays approaching someone may be doing some traveling that could help out in getting mouse over there! 



if anyone could help us out, please contact gypsy or I about it. any help at all would be extremely appreciated!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 22, 2005)

Aww! Gypsy, you're my hero! You, too, Brimhere for rescuing this girl.

Wish I could help. I'm a little too far south. 

Wishing a safe journey for this sweet girl,

Laura


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 22, 2005)

Since I have family in Maine, let me know.

I can always make a side trip for a Flemish ::winks::


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 22, 2005)

thank you soooo much!!! i am writing you down on the list of helpers!!!! we can definetly use ya!!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 22, 2005)

here is a list of states we need coverage for to help in doing this transport!!



indiana

ohio

pennsylvania

new york


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm in PA, I could help along the way.Maybe Ann (SeniorCats) could help in ohio. I know she's offered to help before. My part of the trip would have to happen on a weekend though, but I could house her for a few days if necessary.

Jen


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 22, 2005)

thank you jen sooomuch!!!!! definetly a weekend would be ok, if it needs to be over a couple day period then thats fine. not like we have to get it all done in one day. will definetly keep you posted on whats going on!!!! thanks again sooo much!!:bunnydance:


----------



##  (Nov 22, 2005)

I cant express enough how gratefull I am toeveryone , I have an email into my vetwith a Picture that Kim sent so we can figure out what can be donefor her teeth , I am justwaiting an email back from him, omg I have flutterbys !!!!!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I guess if I can't take her - I'm glad Gypsy can. She'll have a good home.


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not in the path to help with transport, but am so glad to hear the bunny is getting a good new home. I* love* the name Mouse!


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 22, 2005)

I may be able to help with part of the Ohio trip perhaps from the Cleveland area to the PA border or a little over the border. I would prefer doing the weekend too but don't mind an occassional day off from the office. Or I could drive to the Indiana border or Toledo area and back to the Cleveland area if someone could pick up in Cleveland. Mouse could always 'lodge' here for a week or so if needed in between transports.

If I could, I would go all the way to New Hampshire just to meet Gypsy.

My one problem would be massive snow - I hate it!

Ann


----------



## Kricket (Nov 22, 2005)

You all are wonderful bunny lovers! Wish I could have helped


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 22, 2005)

*seniorcats wrote: *

If I could, I would go all the way to New Hampshire just to meet Gypsy.

Ditto.


----------



##  (Nov 22, 2005)

*seniorcats wrote:*


> I may be able to help with part of the Ohio trip perhaps from the Cleveland area to the PA border or a little over the border. I would prefer doing the weekend too but don't mind an occassional day off from the office. Or I could drive to the Indiana border or Toledo area and back to the Cleveland area if someone could pick up in Cleveland. Mouse could always 'lodge' here for a week or so if needed in between transports.
> 
> If I could, I would go all the way to New Hampshire just to meet Gypsy.
> 
> ...



Awwwww Anne thats so sweet, I would really Love to meet You also !!
Sorry Nicky we must have crossed Postedalso , I would Love to meet Youand Everyone on this board I havent hadthe pleasure to meet , This Board Is blessed tohave so many Loving and CaringPeople on it . 


Even after all these years I STILL have issues with the snow, I hate it too lol . Being southern raised it was quite the shock moving up here tothe frozen ( well most of a year ) Northlol .

I just had this most wonderfull thought , With the Tank Train and Now the MouseTrain and possibly in the next 14 weeks of yet one more Palomino Train ,All Conductors and Trollycars should pick a Weekendand A Central to everyoneLocation andhave a Wonderfull Get together, Possibly a weekend inthe late Spring when Snow wont be a major factor ! 

From Kims Discription of Mouse , Everyone involved is going to have a very hard time lettinggo , From what Iunderstand only her smileis herbiggest down fall .


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 22, 2005)

Hee, hee, I've always wanted a Flemish but my house is full up with cats and rabbits.

Wait! An idea. Gypsy, I'll send you my husband instead and I'll keep the Flemmie. What a bargain - he can cook and messes up the house on a regular basis.

I cross posted to another group of friends. One friend lives near Cortland, NY - the Ithaca/Syracuse area and would be willing to do part of the NY drive. This is someone I have known for 2 years and met in person at my house for a meet up so I can vouch for him and his bunny knowledge. He has a gorgeous rex of his own named Scone.

Mike needs to know tentative dates and what routes would be used through NY state. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I would need to do my leg on a Wednesday, Thursday or Friday. As I unfortunatly work weekends and it isdifficult to find coverage on weekend days during this time of the year, But hey, if we can get a sitter to hold onto Mouse in New York, I may be able to go pick up and then hit the run north ::smiles::


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 22, 2005)

If I could go the whole way, I would too. I'd love to meet Gypsy. 

I'm a distance from the Ohio border, but I could meet someone at Mercer or even Sharon PA if someone is going I-80 or in Cranberry on I-79 which comes in from Indianapolis. If it's planned right, I could even meet someone at the PA/WV border on I-79 and have a visit with my brother's family too.

Ummm...I know this would be last resort, but if things have to be pushed for a bit, I plan on going to the PA Convention in Lebanon PA in Feb. and I believe Sharon (Starlight Rabbitry) said she is going there as well. I could make space for her for some time, probably not for months and months, but from Christmas time to Feb. I could most likely do it.

Jen


----------



## dootsmom (Nov 22, 2005)

If your plans change & you are coming through NJ, I can help. Charl


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 22, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> If I could go the whole way, I would too. I'd love to meet Gypsy.
> 
> I'm a distance from the Ohio border, but I could meet someone at Merceror even Sharon PA if someone is going I-80 or in Cranberry on I-79 which comes in from Indianapolis. If it's planned right, I could even meet someone at the PA/WV border on I-79 and have a visitwith my brother's family too.
> 
> ...





If I end up driving part of the ohio route to PA, I could meet you off I-80 inMercer or Sharon. That's not too far over the border and I'm familiar with the route. 

If we have no other Ohio drivers, I could make it a 2 day trip. My house in Medina County (south of Cleveland) to the Indiana/Ohio border or Toledo area then back to my house -stay home over night with Flemmie- the next day drive to PA

I'm not familiar w/ I-79 but could take a look at the distance and see which is shorter.

Come on folks - volunteer for an hour or 2!


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2005)

*seniorcats wrote:*


> Hee, hee, I've always wanted a Flemish but my house is full up with cats and rabbits.
> 
> *Wait! An idea. Gypsy, I'll send you my husband instead and I'll keep the Flemmie. What a bargain- he can cook and messes up the house on a regular basis.
> *
> ...


:no:I got one of them already lol, only thing is he dont cook (we dont let him , afraid of who it might be ) , hedont clean , but he is good for making messes , lmbo , But then againif you were to toss Miss Melody into the equation I may have no choice but to reconcider the proposal lol . onder:

I have to get with Kim tomorrow and see what we are talking for timelines and whichholiday so on and so forth . I did ask my sister about a road trip topick her up personally , but the Woman thought Ihad suddenly lost my mind ( little does she know that happened years ago lol ) .Unfortunately I cant drive that far , andshe is as bad as we areShe hates snow driving also . 

I would love to get thetrain started as soon aseveryone can work out the whens, I am happy togo by what everyone schedual will be .

Melissa : does this mean you will becoming to my House !!!! oh that will be wonderfull , you get tosee all my babies and my big kids too! this is gettingmore exciting as we go along .


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks that way Gypsy ::grins:: since I missed yah at the BBHP (you were leavin as I was arrivin!)

What can I say... I am a sucker for fuzzbutts


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2005)

Melissa : well that there is plentyof lol . Hopefully I will have babyFlemish when You get here , I am hopingfor an all black litter but I cantbe sure because both Blackshave light greys and whites in their back grounds. If not there willbe more than enoughfurr kids to ooohhh and aweover lol.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 23, 2005)

ohh you people really are special people, and so dedicated. i cannot express the happiness it brings me to know that there are so many sweet people out there who would do this for a bunny,i just wanted to let yas know that i would be the first one with my hand up to help, i just wish i wasnt so far away. im hoping everything goes smoothly for everybody involved and for little mouse.

i am so happy that this little girl will now go to a great home,she will never know just how lucky she really is


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 23, 2005)

:bunnydance:just got in from work , its almost 1 am heeh and wow what an awesome response!!you guys are all so wonderful to offer to help this great little rabbit!! hehe i wonder how many times mouse will be bunny napped for a week or two before reaching gypsy rofl she is a real sweet heart!!



thank you all you are the best!!!!


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2005)

I just got an I'Mfrom Brimmhere , and I am beside myself in fits of giggles and gales oflaughter . seems our LittleMouse is not a Mouse after all she is a Mouse'r lmbo ! Genderfairy went to visitand whacked poor Miss Mouseyinto a Mr . It certainly explains the temperment a little clearer , altho my Grey FlemishDoe is a sweet heart also . No MatterBuck or Doe to me we still have a game of State hoping to do , and I am just as thrilled with a boy as I would be with a Girl .


----------



## ariel (Nov 23, 2005)

Just wanted to jump in here and say how great I think you all are for getting yet another bunny to a safe and good home.
You people never cease to amaze me.

If I was there I'd help anyway I could, ummmm hang on maybe we could do a trip to Gypsys' house via a holiday in Oz.

Seriously you guys are great!!:kiss:


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 24, 2005)

any that could help out with the indiana to ohio part of the trip??? i think we pretty much may have the rest of the trip covered. i can meet at the illinois/indiana border.





once we find a person or two to help cover the indiana part i think we can get all together and get this transport planned!!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 24, 2005)

bump!!


----------



##  (Nov 25, 2005)

Are we still looking for an Indiana transport ?


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 25, 2005)

yeppers! if we can find someone or two for the indiana to ohio part i think we can start making plans for the transport!


----------



##  (Nov 26, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 27, 2005)

bump again.


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 29, 2005)

Bumpity Bump Bump!


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 29, 2005)

lets help get mouse out to his new mommy!! just one or possibly two more helpers needed for the indiana part of the transport!! i know its getting close to xmas, and am hoping someone may be traveling that way!!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 2, 2005)

ok guys!!! we may soon be able to get this transport worked out, just got an email from a family in indiana who may be able to help with that section of the trip!!!



i need everyone to get in touch and let me know dates available, what parts of the trip you can help with and then we need to exchange phone info if possible so we can get in touch with each other along the way!!



ill be driving to meet this family in indiana if they are def. able to help out, hoping they can go to the ohio border or close if possible. from there i need to know whos able to meet them and pick up!! 

if it needs to be dates prior to the holidays or after please post both availabilities if possible!!!





thank you to everyone who has volunteerd to help us out with getting mouse out to gypsy!!!!


----------



##  (Dec 2, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok, in my section of the transport, I'm not available much between now and the new year. Next weekend, I'm busy all weekend and the weekend after that, it would have to be early on Saturday, the weekend after that is Christmas and then New Years, so the only time I could do it between now and the new year is Saturday Dec. 17. But after new years, I'm pretty flexible. Again, he would be welcome to stay here for a bit if necessary.

Jen

Edit: My part of the transport would have to be on a weekend, I work Mon-Friday 9:30 am - 6:00 pm.


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 3, 2005)

Well I would need to do my legs on the weekdays anyhow... since my days off fall in the middle - end of the week. But I am sure everything can be arranged =)


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 3, 2005)

After New Year would be best for me also. I could deliver to Jen in PA (? perhaps around Sharon or Emlenton right onI-80? or the Erie area?) on the weekend. I could possibly go to the Indiana// Ohio border to pick up, then come home - about 7 hour round trip and them make the trip to PA either the next day or the next weekend. I have enough space and a huge cage for bunny to stay a week if needed. Weekends are best for me but with advance notie I can a day off during the week.

*If possible, is there any one at all who could drive from the Indiana border even a little way into Ohio - say the Fremont area(Sandusky County - the east side of Toledo)? Fremont is onthe Turmpike (I-80).*

Remember I don't do SNOW! So if the weather turns really bad, bunny would have to board here until the roads are ok. Having bunny here is not a problem and I have a relly good rabbit savy vet if anything comes up that needs to be seen to immediately.

I have a question about the New York route - do you know what routes are being taken? I have a friend in the Syracuse//ithaca area who can help but he needs to know what routes and some tentative dates.

My other quation is for Gypsy - should I also send along one of those blue dutch bunnies????


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 3, 2005)

hey guys!! sounds like after new years will work out best for everyone. still working on the indiana part of the trip, as i havent gotten a response back yet from the family who emailed me. we need to all get into chat together sometime and figure out what the best route of transport is also. i did a map quest from our house here inillinois to gypsys in new hampshire, but if anyone has better suggestions on directions that would be great. lets all pick a day and time we can jump into chat together and figure out whatsgoing on LOL 

if avaiable tonite or tomorrow, i can get on anytime in the evening or after 3pm during the week daytime up until 4pm


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 3, 2005)

Tomorrow PM, let me know what time EST - usually after 4:00PM EST is good for me

And since I have never done chat here - where does one go to get to the chat room?


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 3, 2005)

lets say6pm if any one cant make it let us know,if you need the link to the chat room just pm me and ill give it to ya.


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 4, 2005)

I cannot... I work from 4-10... but let me know what happens


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 5, 2005)

ummm....Looks like I may have missed the chat. I wasn't online all day yesterday. I had an insane day and just arrived home from Pittsburgh a few minutes ago and have to head out to work. I'm meeting with a woman about fostering a Flemish during my break from work today, so I won't be back on until after 6 tonight most likely. I'm available after 6 almost every night if another chat is scheduled.

Jen


----------



##  (Dec 5, 2005)

Thats ok Jen no worries on the chat , theres afew issues trying to get resolved right now and no one even thoughtto discuss teh transport, Anne has aSick rabbit and spent good most of the night at the ERwith him , and theresome other struff going on Allsgood we will get it worked out eventually .


----------

